# I'm missing having Bodil-time



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

I feel bad about Bodil and I have not spent as much time together lately. I know she doesn't mind, but I feel really guilty  
I just found out I'm pregnant (  ) and I want to hear if some of you guys have some experiences with pregnancy and hedgehogs? 
Of course you find time for your hedgie, but suddenly there are a thousand other things. Maybe I should have Bodil-time when I wake up at crazy times like 5 am :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Julie Stuhr said:


> I feel bad about Bodil and I have not spent as much time together lately. I know she doesn't mind, but I feel really guilty
> I just found out I'm pregnant (  ) and I want to hear if some of you guys have some experiences with pregnancy and hedgehogs?
> Of course you find time for your hedgie, but suddenly there are a thousand other things. Maybe I should have Bodil-time when I wake up at crazy times like 5 am :roll:


Congrats!!!

My best Snarf-time is usually between 4 and 6am when I wake up at some ungodly hour...'course he sees it as It's-her-again-interrupting-my me-time-dammit. :lol:


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

I was just thinking about this same question today too!!!  Congrats on being prego!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats and good luck with everything!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! We are always busy whether it be with work or house or children or dogs or hedgies or everything, Everybody and everything gets their little piece, including your time for rest and relaxation.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations!!
As most everyone, I'm so busy. I find that "hedgie time" is just a good excuse for me to sit down for a little bit & watch TV.  
Since most of the time, all the hedgie wants to do is sleep anyway, you can have Bodil-time pretty much any time the mood hits you. Middle of the night, or middle of the afternoon. And even a small amount like 15 minutes is worth it. 
You'll work it out.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Congratulations! I wish you good luck with everything! I'm sure everything is going to work out.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations on the great news  As for the hedgie time I do the same as mentioned above and will take any little opportunity. If I'm waiting to switch the laundry over, the few moments when dinner is in the oven still and dishes done ect.


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks 
I'll find at least 15 min. everyday or night for Bodil


----------

